# too much overhang?



## Kijima

Yeah its too much unfortunately however beginners ride the flat base rather than the edges so it wont hurt you until you become a better rider. Narrow boards actually help beginners because they are far easier to maneuver than wide snowboards.
If it was a rental I was say go ride, if you can change the deck to a wider one however I would recommend it with those big old hooves :grin:

Also make sure the binding disc is set up so the binding is as far to the heel side as possible.


----------



## 161210

Did you get fitted for snowboard boots or are you in snowboard boots that are the same size as the rest of your shoes? 
If the same size then please head over to the boot threads for sizing info....your boots might be too big! 
If so maybe you can still return them if needed...exchange for the right size.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## pheric

the store i bought it from measured my foot and we tried on different boots and i normally wear a size 13. These are the DC control BOA in a size 13 and they felt the most comfortable and felt like they fit the best out of all the 12s and 13s I tried. all the 12s were too small.

edit: doing some research it appears that my particular boot runs small so people tend get the larger size.


----------



## 161210

pheric said:


> the store i bought it from measured my foot and we tried on different boots and i normally wear a size 13. These are the DC control BOA in a size 13 and they felt the most comfortable and felt like they fit the best out of all the 12s and 13s I tried. all the 12s were too small.
> 
> edit: doing some research it appears that my particular boot runs small so people tend get the larger size.



After those boots break in they will likely be too big....sorry for the bad news. You want a boot that fits pretty snug with your toes touching the end when your knees are bent and your heel locked in the back o the boot.
Probably also need a good arch supporting insole (I learned that the hard way)...such an insole will support your foot where it does not pronate and the boot will feel longer....which might mean you size down alittle more.
Also...I should have asked about socks...try on boots with snowboard socks...which are pretty thin if you are not used to that type of sock.


Seriously - if the "fitter" at that shop did not know what they were doing there is a very good chance you are in too large boots. Too large boots will hinder your learning/riding and not be fun in a short time. Most of us are in boots that are like a size smaller than what we would wear off the slopes...some of us much smaller.


----------



## poser

Your boot may or may not be too large, but, as a size 13, I find a 27cm waist width be the minimum board width and have boards that are 28.5. Calling 26cm “wide” is a fucking joke.


----------



## Doraibu

Most beginners are not convinced with sizing down. I was the same. They'll realise it eventually like most of us. some brands are easier to size down too compared to others. It just depends on the mould vs your foot shape. I wasn't convinced myself as I get a lot of toe pain with US11 burton highline at the end of the day. but after reading this forum's advice and trying A LOT of boots, sizing DOWN to US 10 ride lasso fits like a glove. super comfy, no toe pain no heel lift. 

You should seriously check out the boot sizing thread. all the best


----------



## Phedder

Size 13 boot on a 154 board, I've got a feeling both of those are a little off. Smaller boot and bigger board in your future.

What's your height and weight? Head to the boot forum for sure, measure your feet properly. Your shoe size *is not* your boot size. If it feels like that, it's the wrong boot, and the wrong salesman. For myself, I've been able to size down the most in Ride and K2 boots.


----------



## f00bar

He'd have to knock 3 sizes to fit that board. I also suspect its practically impossible to really get them close to centered which is why the toes are so far off.


----------



## pheric

Phedder said:


> Size 13 boot on a 154 board, I've got a feeling both of those are a little off. Smaller boot and bigger board in your future.
> 
> What's your height and weight? Head to the boot forum for sure, measure your feet properly. Your shoe size *is not* your boot size. If it feels like that, it's the wrong boot, and the wrong salesman. For myself, I've been able to size down the most in Ride and K2 boots.


im 6 ft 180 ish pounds. Im pretty convinced the boots i got were the correct size... Whenever i rented boots in the past it was always a size 12 or 13. I tried a pair of thirytwo boa boots (size 12) and my toes were curling up in them. I think my feet are just long and skinny.. 

also for refrence im getting about 2 inches of overhang on the toe and 1.3 inches on the heel on both front and back foot. Back foot is straight and the front foot is (i believe) at a +6 degrees..


----------



## pheric

f00bar said:


> He'd have to knock 3 sizes to fit that board. I also suspect its practically impossible to really get them close to centered which is why the toes are so far off.


Ill need to mess around with the bindings to see if i can center them. what board size/width do you see my current boot size fitting?


----------



## Phedder

pheric said:


> im 6 ft 180 ish pounds. Im pretty convinced the boots i got were the correct size... Whenever i rented boots in the past it was always *a size 12 or 13.* I tried a pair of thirytwo boa boots (size 12) and my toes were curling up in them. I think my feet are just long and skinny..
> 
> also for refrence im getting about 2 inches of overhang on the toe and 1.3 inches on the heel on both front and back foot. Back foot is straight and the front foot is (i believe) at a +6 degrees..


So your board is too short and your boots are too big. Upsize the board, downsize the boots, your issue disappears. Measure your feet - Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing click the info icon next to where it says enter your foot length for instructions on how to get an accurate measurement.

12 or 13 means 12, at the biggest. Find the right brand and you'll be able to fit a 12 or smaller. ThirtyTwo fit me like crap as well. I'm an 11 shoe size, couldn't bare a size 10 ThirtyTwo, currently use a size 9 Ride and it fits my foot fantastically. Your shoe size is not your boot size, it just isn't. 

Focus on getting the boots right first, you can learn and progress on a 154 just fine for now but you'll quickly outgrow that board if you go often enough. Even the same board in a 157W instead would be a lot better if you can exchange. Definitely push the bindings back as far as you can currently.


----------



## Fielding

Bro your boots are too big for that board. Also the bindings should be adjusted so that the center of the boot is directly over the center of the board...and the toes and heels are just peeking over the edges of the board. Right now you have both boots way out to the toeside. I think you could ride those boots on that board but in order to do it well you would need to use extreme angles. Unless you're built different than most people the only way you're going to get those boots onto that board is to use + + angles --which is out of fashion these days. Unless of course you want to ride duck with 45 degree difference in front and back angles (aka splay).

You might want to get smaller boots and a bigger board.


----------



## Doraibu

pheric said:


> im 6 ft 180 ish pounds. Im pretty convinced the boots i got were the correct size... Whenever i rented boots in the past it was always a size 12 or 13. I tried a pair of thirytwo boa boots (size 12) and my toes were curling up in them. I think my feet are just long and skinny..


What did I say about being skeptical? Lol, Mate, i'm 6F 2 inch plus, and weight about the same and i'm using a US 10 down from US 11. While hunting for a new shoe, the shop keeper measured my foot and said "i'm surprised you managed to fit into a size 11. no wonder you have foot pain. you should size up to 12 or 13. you're in the wrong size". what a sales goon. Ride US 10 is a few mm smaller than my actual Mondo size and it fits me really well. I might even consider getting a 9.5 for my next boot.

Viper21 was helpful enough post this link as the 2 second reply instead of letting you do your own homework and search for it in this forum. https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html I wonder if you even bothered reading it or measured your foot as the guide as you're still quoting your height to justify your boot size instead on your mondo size. 


So you can stay skeptical and remain with your rented boot size as the "shop pros" recommend, or you can read up here properly and go out there to try more boot brands.

Even better, just save your money this season, and keep riding with your current set up. Toe overhang is unlikely to be an issue as a beginner. No point splurging money if you're not convinced.

If you're still snowboarding in the future and not tied down with work or babies, and manage to ride better, you'll come to believe us on sizing DOWN. Sorry for being harsh, but sometimes it's necessary to get the message through. 
-=over and out=-


----------



## f00bar

If the guy who sold you that board sold you the boots then I'd really have to question their knowledge to properly size anything.

And regardless of if you change boots that board is too narrow unless you go down to a size 10 or so.

Snowboard boots are odd. We go through life buying new shoes we ensure don't touch our toes. Boots are the opposite. It's hard to get people to understand what you want is to feel too small and snug. I still can't convince my son of this and he hears the speech every year.


----------



## apt333

If your boots are snug and comfortable then all good there. Unless you are a competitive rider I think boot comfort is the first priority and it sounds like you are good.

That is some serious overhang, but as said above it won't really bother you until you get to intermediate and start carving. Until then it will give you greater response.

I wear a 13 also. K2 Boa's. Alas most all "wide" boards still will result in some overhang. I am 6'2", 210lbs and currently ride a Rossingnol Krypto 167W which has a 261 waist width, and a Rome Garage Rocker 160mw with 265 waist width.

I ride duck 20/-20 and still get some overhang but not near as much as in your pic. Which is proof that even "wide" boards are not wide enough to eliminate toe drag for big footed riders like us.

The only board I have seen that is materially wider is from Donek. Ryan Knapton (ck out his youtube channel) rides a Donek that is >30cm wide. I haven't had a chance to demo one yet but hope to in the next year.

In the meantime, we big footed riders are left with wide boards that still have overhang. Just have to deal with it I guess, and I will dial back my eurocarve from 80 degrees to 65 degrees - Hah - would that it were so, but I keep working on it.


----------



## Furies

*to much*

it's way to much for sure.


----------

